# Dan Lee



## Tames D (Dec 15, 2015)

It has come to my attention that Dan passed away today. RIP Sifu.


----------



## crazydiamond (Dec 15, 2015)

A loss.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 15, 2015)

,


----------



## Tames D (Dec 15, 2015)

One of the best


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 15, 2015)

RIP


----------

